# What LUT are you guys using with the R5 4K footage?



## scottwild (Oct 15, 2020)

I was pleasantly surprised to see the *CinemaGamut_CanonLog2-to-BT709_WideDR_33_FN_Ver.1.1.cube* works really well with the 8K RAW footage, but I'm having a hard time finding a good Canon LUT for the regular 4K 10-bit footage. What are you guys using?


----------



## scottwild (Oct 16, 2020)

Seriously, crickets?
Am I out of the loop or something? No one is using LUTs on their 4K footage?


----------

